# good video on fight or flight stress depression



## branl (May 21, 2010)

he has a book which is very good also


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks. Good information. Of course no one here will watch it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Excellent video, very informative~!


----------

